# Cook-off team names



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

About to start cooking some small cook-offs again. We lost some guys from the old team, but got a new crew together. Looking for a new team name. I've tried various searches to see who's all out there, and of course I always try to keep it orginal. So just just wanted to see who was all named who?? I've been to a couple of sights that list a few, but they only list a few....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

your 2cool handle would be a good one


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Smoke or Broke


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Beat My Meat.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I've never found a good registry of names out there. But if I come up with something I google it to see if it's taken.


-Nick


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you already have said it in your post. New crew bbq


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

x2 on the handle...Under The Gun Cookin' Crew


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

*name*

second hand smokers


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Beer n` Ashes


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

smokey n the brisket, grills gone wild, were called team SHOW ME YOUR PITS!!!


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Smoke F U Got 'Em


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Pier Pressure !


----------



## rangatang (May 21, 2004)

"Like my Pits"


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Our team name is "Smell-R-Meat"


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

*Our team name!*

Our team name is SWI Cookers.
S moking
W hile 
I ntoxicated


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Damifino


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Limp Brizket

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Dun 8


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

asleep @ da grill:cheers:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Friends in low places


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Grillax


-Nick


----------

